# Prop trading firms in Melbourne



## RobinHood (20 October 2007)

Do they exist?
Looking for firms trading primarily equities...


----------



## Novice1 (4 October 2011)

Hi,

Just wanted to see if anyone was interested in actually joining a prop trading firm in Melbourne?

Please let me know so we can see what the real interest is.

As you may be aware that most prop desks are in Sydney, lets see if there is enough interest in Melbourne?

Thanks


----------



## effraye (6 October 2011)

Add for a prop trader role - http://www.seek.com.au/Job/equities...rader/in/melbourne-cbd-inner-suburbs/20691900


----------



## Novice1 (11 November 2011)

Thanks, effraye.

That link has finished.

I'm just trying to see what the Interest is in Melbourne for Prop trading.
I see a lot of posts on this forum but I am not sure who actually trades and who just posts for fun "shoulda, couda, woooda"

Are you a prop trader?


----------



## Novice1 (19 December 2011)

Hi All, I am amazed that there are no traders in Melbourne on this forum.


----------



## Maximus2 (14 February 2012)

Portland House is one
SG Hiscock another


JP
Freelance Finance experts. Globally. www.******.com


----------



## Trembling Hand (14 February 2012)

Maximus2 said:


> Portland House is one
> SG Hiscock another



 They are not prop firms.


----------



## Novice1 (18 April 2012)

Hi All, Still looking for Traders, anyone interested?


----------



## Trembling Hand (19 April 2012)

Novice1 said:


> Hi All, Still looking for Traders, anyone interested?




What are you proposing? Whats your firm?

And there are prop traders in Melb by the way.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (19 April 2012)

Novice1 said:


> Hi All, Still looking for Traders, anyone interested?




Sure, I'll do it.  Just make sure you install the 'take opposite position' software before I start.


----------



## Novice1 (20 April 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Sure, I'll do it.  Just make sure you install the 'take opposite position' software before I start.




Hi, I already have it installed its called "Market Making"


----------



## Novice1 (20 April 2012)

Trembling Hand said:


> What are you proposing? Whats your firm?
> 
> And there are prop traders in Melb by the way.




Hi, I have had a look at your site, would you like to discuss further. Please only reply if you are serious Thanks.


----------



## Trembling Hand (20 April 2012)

Novice1 said:


> Hi, I have had a look at your site, would you like to discuss further. Please only reply if you are serious Thanks.




Well I already have replied but you have given me nothing.

If you are starting or have already set one up say it. Tell us the details. If you have some great new software with great leverage that will only cost punters $10,000 access well we can discus that too


----------



## Renitent_Precept (24 April 2012)

Someone's actually trying to recruit from this forum?


----------



## Sakk (18 July 2013)

I have just come across this Melbourne based Prop firm Trade View Investments, seems they only set up in 2012.  Anyone have any experience with them or any comments. 

I'm Melbourne based and currently can't commit to the Sydney based prop firms mentioned in this thread, so wanted to know if this company is any good.

I haven't had any experience with prop firms so wouldn't really know what to ask them as comparisons.  Appreciate any advice.

Thanks


----------



## Trembling Hand (18 July 2013)

First question would be is it actually a prop firm. That is do you trade only their capital.


----------



## Sakk (18 July 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> First question would be is it actually a prop firm. That is do you trade only their capital.




I suppose that is the most important question   will email them and find out.  Thanks TH


----------

